# Starter Problems?



## MickB (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone know where I can order parts (starter brush kit) for my Poulan riding mower? It is a Poulan with a 17.5 HP Briggs & Stratton engine. I wnet to sites and when I type in the Model number..it says it can't find it? The Model # is PO17542ST. The number on the engine shroud is.....YBSXS.5012VP 274826. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks, Mick


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

OHV engine? the model, type and code OF the engine should be on the ohv cover.


----------

